# Vote for my novel Man O'War to be adapted for film!



## Dan Jones (Jan 21, 2020)

At the back end of 2019 I subbed my SF thriller _Man O'War_, published in 2018, into a project run by a small studio called BooksOffice to adapt new books for film or TV. It's a venture run by a consortium of people in the TV, publishing and film industries (the actress and exec producer Leslie Ash, the Head of PR for Tiger Aspect, the Sony DP, amongst others) who are looking for new content to create, adapt and sell to streaming services as that market opens up.

_Man O'War _is one of 16 books in "Project Alpha", which is seeking to identify a thriller / genre novel to adapt. The novels that get shortlisted are chosen by a voting system, hence... I'm here to beg and corral votes from the good folks at SFF Chrons.

So... if you read MOW and thought it'd look good on screen, please send me a vote! And if you didn't read it, but would watch it if was on TV, then you can also send me a vote! Everyone who does will get lashings of hot cake and grateful PMs, whatever the result.

In order to vote you need to register with Booksoffice for free, and that gives you 5 votes. You also get more votes for inviting other people to vote.
You can register at Taking Stories From Book to Screen 

*The vote for Man O'War can be found here. *It's open until *midnight* *Friday Feb 21st (GMT)*.

And _Man O'War_ itself can be bought here, or at your friendly neighbourhood Waterstones. And Forbidden Planet.

Thank you in advance!

Final Note: Not sure this thread will be in the right place, mods (I thought maybe publishing, but it's not really, so thought maybe here is better???) so please move it if necessary.


----------



## -K2- (Jan 21, 2020)

A quick note..._ *Do NOT*_ register as a 'writer,' register as a 'reader/reviewer.' If you register as a writer, you cannot vote. Once your email is into the system, then you'll be unable to edit that designation it (that I could find).

K2


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 21, 2020)

Yeah, I should have mentioned that. Silly me.

Although, do register as a writer for future calls (though the ones for SFF seem to be few and far between).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 21, 2020)

I was also to "like" but I'm not sure if that's a "vote"?


----------



## -K2- (Jan 21, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> I was also to "like" but I'm not sure if that's a "vote"?



No, it's not. I contacted the administrators to see if they could either reset or delete my account so I could correct it. If/when I get an answer, I'll post it here.  From what I gather, you would only need a writer's account if you seek to submit a manuscript for future consideration, to be made into a movie.

K2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 21, 2020)

Ah, right - you click on the "tickets" icon and then assign 5 green (free) tickets. Got it.


----------



## The Big Peat (Jan 21, 2020)

Voted for Jones. Vote early, vote often.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 21, 2020)

Dan Jones said:


> lashings of hot cake



I'm sorry, what the what, now? I'm afraid to vote, lest I be lashed with hot cake. Or hotcakes? 

I always thought it was a "cat o' nine tails", not a "cake o' nine tails".


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 21, 2020)

I’m on for lashes of cake...


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 21, 2020)

Nothing better than being lashed with a hot buttered scone brandished by an angry Cornish housewife, that's what I always say.


----------



## -K2- (Jan 22, 2020)

For anyone who inadvertently registered as a writer, meaning they cannot vote, I have some good news. After contacting the site and explaining my mistake, they gladly deleted my account so I could re-register using the same email address.

*Voted... 5-tickets.*

K2


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jan 22, 2020)

voted 5


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2020)

I'll vote, but where is the cake?

Edit: Very confusing website though, with the reader/writer and paid/free tickets (I liked and gave you 5 free tickets.) I'm still trying to find the movie buff quiz!

Edit2: Very poorly designed website. Found quiz but despite being logged in it keeps taking you back to new member sign up page, so impossible to complete.


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah the website isn't as intuitive as it could be. It's brand new so I suppose they'll iron out kinks as they get feedback.

And how's this for a cake?


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jan 22, 2020)

Great cake but how come he couldn't get his right arm burned off instead? I can see him swatting the lit candles off the cake.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 22, 2020)

I prefer my cake to pull my hair and throw me around the room than to lash me.

But that’s just me... will vote etc when I reach home.

pH


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jan 22, 2020)

Internet tip.  
If you don't want your personal email address leaked or hacked or open to Spam by unscrupulous companies, then simply create a throwaway account at somewhere like Mail. Done. Right. Tutanota Login & Sign up for an Ad-free Mailbox so if it does get compromised you can just delete the account.

Tutanota is very big on privacy Tutanota Privacy Statement unlike Google or Microsoft


----------



## Boneman (Jan 23, 2020)

5 tickets done!


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello all, I'm giving this thread a bump as there is just over a week to go in this vote - Man O'War is currently in the top 8 (though I've no idea where) of the vote and so is in with a chance of being adapted for film!

So I'm calling on one last push from the Chrons Army to see if anybody is willing to sign up and vote - the details are above. 

*THANK YOU* to everyone who's voted so far, I'm very grateful 

(I also got in touch with the studio about the website, and they said they would try to improve the user experience, so hopefully that's a bit easier to navigate).


----------

